# Shredded cardboard



## TarotBarnes (Jan 21, 2015)

Good afternoon,

I apologise if this is off topic, but I was wondering what kind of cardboard is best bedding; whether it should be in strips or chips or something else? 

The reason I ask is that I work for a small company that's got a lot of excess cardboard; we could simply dispose of it but that's not very environmentally friendly, particularly if there are people out there that might be able to make use of it.

Thank you for your time,

Tarot


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Things like carefresh are quite soft. Finnacard is shredded cardboard but mainly used for small animals with allergies (dust allergies). I'd make sure the ink on the cardboard is safe for small animal bedding.


----------



## TarotBarnes (Jan 21, 2015)

Thank you very much; the ink should be water based and safe but it's something we do need to consider as the last thing we want to do is cause any harm.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

chips or cross shred, long shred can get tangled round legs ect


----------



## TarotBarnes (Jan 21, 2015)

Thank you; it won't be a problem to run it through the shredded again.
Could I ask how much you buy at a time? We don't intend to sell this for much above the cost of shredding and posting it, but bost bedding comes in 10 or 20kg sacks which seems excessive if you've only got a small animal.

Thank you again.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i buy in bulk, but i have lots of small animals


----------



## TarotBarnes (Jan 21, 2015)

Thank you; I'm not sure we have enough excess boxes to send out a lot of bulk items, we were hoping to service people with only one or two small animals.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

what are you looking at selling and how much? mostpeople do tend to buy in bulk unless storage is an issue for them


----------



## TarotBarnes (Jan 21, 2015)

It's literally the boxes we receive products in; normally we remove any staples and shred them for use as packing, but at the moment we're getting more than we could use so it's either this, or pay someone to recycle them. 
This seems the more effective strategy but as no one at the company has small animals, we're asking around to see what customers will like.

Thanks again.


----------

